
Easily cross-post between Twitter and Facebook - egfx
https://2FB.me
======
mwyres
Fair to say this isn't exactly an earth shattering breakthrough...

~~~
dangwu
Facebook just removed all cross-posted tweets, so this is just convenient
timing.

